# whats your go to lure



## RUGER (Sep 11, 2006)

for trolling i would say mine is a grandma in clown and bagley m/s in rainbow trout


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

I have been musky fishing for about a year. I've caught 7, 4 all on the same grandma lure at leesville. Smaller, 5 inch i think, silver bottom and sides and black top. My other 3 at WB, one on a big rapala perch, another on the big all silver jointed rapala shad, and one on this jointed pikey creek chub, 4 get who makes it i'd check but its pouring out and my shed is 100 yards back. So those 4 are my favorite one with the Grandma on top for most fish but the creek chub owns my biggest (46 inch's)


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

I haven't got into casting for them yet, the sound of the reel singing is the best, especially if u actually holding the pole and its not in the holder when trolling.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

A bulldog is my go to. I caught a 45 on one my first time casting for muskie. I tend to throw it now at least once every trip.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Double Cowgirl, hands down.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Jim, I like the DCG's too, but my go to bait is a Spinnerbait.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

What kind of spinnerbait though, that is the question!?! For anyone who is interested, I recently tried one of the new Bait Rigs Esox Cobra Spinnerbait that has two #10 colorado blades. Great looking bait. There's also another one called a Bou Bling that has double #10's. For casters who have not tried a double bladed bucktail or spinnerbait, you don't know what you're missing! (A fish or two I suspect!)


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Grim Reapers, usually a Willow/Colorado combination Chartreuse. I want to try those Bou Blings.
Not to hijack, but what colors have worked for you on Cowgirls? I have thrown and trolled them but haven't hooked up yet.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Trolling: Wiley's Walleye or Mich. Perch - Muskie King & King Jr.

Casting: Leo Jerk in Mich. Perch

Bucktails: Yellow with double bladed nickle, Black with double bladed brass


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Shutup, I just got a few of the Muskie Killers, 5 inch I believe? Can't wait to start dragging them....

I have several cowgirls, one all black, one orange blades with a black flash skirt, and one brass blades with a silver skirt.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah Jim, the Killers are certainly just that on St. Clair thats for sure. Anywhere else, I like to run the bigger ones and the King Jr. is just a tad larger anyway. The killers are considered the 5 1/2" and the King Jr. the 6". They both catch fish! Good luck with them.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

trolling: Sisson 41, Lightnin Shad, Monster Shad, Lil Ernie, and Wiley Muskie Killer

casting: Buchertail 700 and ERC Hellhound


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I usually have to go to all of em but at some point in time I know the Lil Ernie is being put on 1 or 2 rods.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

At some point every trip I am running a Tuff Shad.


----------



## tripangle (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you have any idea how to reach a Web site for the Tuff Shad manufacturer? The closest I can come is a site called Tripod which has no means of linking over to a Tuff Shad site.
Thanks.


----------

